# Duck dog tune up



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Saturday if we can get enough people together Will have real ducks and equipment for a little warmup before the hunt.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

We will play, always need to run the pup.
Where and what time?

Spry


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Is this something for new pups. More info please


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Puppies thru old veterans. What ya got JLP


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I would be interested. I have a 9 month old pup this would be great for.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Great opportunity to fetch feathers after training with plastic all summer.

Spry


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> Great opportunity to fetch feathers after training with plastic all summer.
> 
> Spry


When and where? I am happy to man a gun station, for what it's worth.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

8-1/2 month old I would like to get him out on ducks.


----------



## colten.thomas (Aug 3, 2015)

I'd be there if I didn't have work 
My 1 year old is thriving and I could use some pointers! Have fun gents


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd be interested depending on where it's at.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know my fat dog needs a few refresher sessions before the season starts.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

7:00 AM LeeKay 1st gate come get your dogs wet all levels of dogs are welcome. I was there tonight and conditions are pretty good so bring them out and let's give em a little tune up.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Utmuddguy said:


> 7:00 AM LeeKay 1st gate come get your dogs wet all levels of dogs are welcome. I was there tonight and conditions are pretty good so bring them out and let's give em a little tune up.


Ok, I will be there. I drive a white older model f250


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I will bring some ducks and stuff too. See ya there.
Anybody have some more poppers? Im almost out and like popping over the dogs
while the marks fly.

Spry


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll grab some poppers


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

What day??


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Saturday


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this still happening tomorrow? Do we need a key to the gate?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Is this still happening tomorrow? Do we need a key to the gate?


I will be there fwiw. You need a key to get in or out of the gate. Someone could let you in and out I guess though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hawk87 said:


> I will be there fwiw. You need a key to get in or out of the gate. Someone could let you in and out I guess though.


I haven't been there in several years, back then you would purchase a key for $5 for 1 year. As long as we meet at the gate and someone has a key we will be good. I will be there too.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

We'll have it open


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for coming out guys hope everyone got something out of it and had a good time.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for to everyone for helping out with pointers. Great bunch of guys all wanting help. And the best part watching the dogs work.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

JLP said:


> Thanks for to everyone for helping out with pointers. Great bunch of guys all wanting help. And the best part watching the dogs work.


I agree, thanks everyone. It was a good time.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Dogs are so much fun!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks all, had a fun time watching the dogs. My dog is definitely going on a diet after seeing all the trim/fit dogs there today.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

We need to do this again. 
The dogs love the work and will only make them better.


----------

